# Sonntag mittag auf dem Feldberg



## tomtomba (25. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Ihr Lieben, 

ich fahre seit gut 20 Jahren MTB im Taunus. 
Als die Welle so langsam populär wurde habe ich angefangen am WE den Feldberg, Fuchstanz, Altkönig usw zu meiden. 
Gestern bin ich mal zur Prime-Time gegen 14:00 da oben unterwegs gewesen. 
Mal ehrlich, wenn ich Fußgänger gewesen wäre, ich hätte reihenweise Stöcke in diverse Speichen gesteckt. Da muß man sich über militante Wanderer und schlechte Presse nicht wundern. 
Warum muß man mit einer Gruppe von 10 Bikern die Forstautobahn vom Wildeck zum Fuchstanz runterfahren und die armen Wanderer zu Tode klingeln, wenn es doch parallel richtig schöne kleine Trails gibt auf denen so gut wie kein Wanderer verkehrt? 
Warum muß eine Horde wildgewordener Pseudodownhiller mit Fullface und Protektoren auf dem Schotterweg vom Feldberg zum Wildeck runterschreddern, wenn es parallel eine breite Schneise gibt, auf der keine Fußgänger verkehren. 
Warum muß eine Gruppe Biker den Hauptweg vom Altkönig zum Fuchstanz runterrasen wenn es doch Umnengen Trails gibt die kaum bis wenig bevölkert sind. 
Was ich gestern an Rücksichtslosigkeit erlebt habe, schlägt dem Faß den Boden aus. Ich weiß warum ich am WE bei schönem Wetter die Gegend meide und in den Hintertaunus oder rund um Eppstein ausweiche. Das sollten mal noch mehr tun, dann würde sich die ganze Situation deutlich entspannen. 

Es gibt so viele schöne Wege und Trails abseits der Hauptwanderwege der Großstadtwanderflüchtlinge, warum werden die nicht von den Bikern genutzt? Ist das Poserei?, oder Unwissen, traut man sich nicht, mal mit ner Wanderkarte einfach drauf loszuradeln und muß auf den Hautpwegen bleiben, weil man Angst hat sich zu verirren? 

So das wollte ich nur mal loswerden. 

Tom


----------



## McFlury (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich hätte es nicht besser schreiben können!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde sagen es ist größtenteils Unwissenheit.

Die Leute kennen die Trails vielfach nicht, zumindest hör ich das immer wieder, wenn ich mit solchen Leuten ins Gespräch komme.


----------



## rocky_mountain (25. Oktober 2010)

Und was passiert wenn einer nach den Trails hier fragt? ...........


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Oktober 2010)

Die Trails darf man doch gar nicht nutzen, dann kriegt man doch Ärger mit dem Forst


----------



## tomtomba (25. Oktober 2010)

ja aber ein wenig Eigeninitiative ist eben auch gefragt. 
Gestern hat z.b. einer am Feldbergplateau einfach die umstehenden gefragt wie und wo sie runterfahren und ob sie ihn mitnehmen möchten, das habe ich die ersten male auch gemacht. 
Und die 6 Pseudodownhiller mit FullFace und Komplettpanzer sind völlig rücksichtslos den Schotterweg runtergeblasen den die Sonntagsausflügler teils mit Kinderwagen befahren. 
Trails veröffentlichen ist eine heikle Sache, aber wenn mich einer fragt, wie und wo ich runterfahre nehme ich die Leute immer gerne mit. 
und per PN gebe ich auch mal einen Trail weiter, aber eben nicht per gpsies usw.. 

lg 
Tom


----------



## flyingt (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich frag mich auch ob das überhaupt Spaß macht die Forstautobahnen runter zu heizen 

Ich muß Tom auch Recht geben das manche da schon rücksichtlos runter fahren. 

Aber stimmt es auch das viele Leute sich nicht auskennen und es manchmal schwer ist Infos über Trails zu beokommen, da bei manchen MTBler "Ihre" Trails heilig sind. Ich denke das ist ein kleiner Kreislauf, aber mit bischen Eigeninitative findet man schon was und man findet auch Leute mit denen man mitfahren kann und Trails lernen kann. Ist halt immer auch ne perönliche Einstellung. Und macht ja auch Spaß unbekannte Trails zu entdecken wenn man mit Wanderkarte unterwegs ist.


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (25. Oktober 2010)

andernseits gibt es sehr viele Wanderer, meistens die ältere Sorte die unbedingt die kleinsten und steilsten Wege runterlatschen müssen, und das ist was was ich ned so ganz verstehen kann....

das ist mir nämlich vor ein paar Wochen Sonntags passiert, auf den größen Waldautobahnen kein Mensch nur auf den Trails


----------



## theobviousfaker (25. Oktober 2010)

SpiritOfAmerica schrieb:


> andernseits gibt es sehr viele Wanderer, meistens die ältere Sorte die unbedingt die kleinsten und steilsten Wege runterlatschen müssen, und das ist was was ich ned so ganz verstehen kann....
> 
> das ist mir nämlich vor ein paar Wochen Sonntags passiert, auf den größen Waldautobahnen kein Mensch nur auf den Trails



Sorry aber tickts bei dir noch ganz richtig? 1. Was ist falsch daran und 2. wo ist das Problem das ältere Herrschaften sich auf schönen Wanderpfaden fit halten? Ich hoffe, dass du dich nur "unter uns" über die Herrschaften beschwerst und ihnen sonst im Wald mit dem nötigen Respekt entgegenkommst.
Wenn ich sowas les kommt mir die Galle hoch! Erst letztens habe ich mich mit einem sehr, sehr alten Herrn auf einem richtig knackigen Trail unterhalten. Er war begeistert davon, was wir Jungs hier mit unseren Rädern so anstellen und hat noch erwähnt, dass er früher zu seinen Zeiten auch solchen Kram gemacht hat, extreme Klettertouren und ähnliches. Jetzt ist er froh, dass er in dem Alter noch fit genug für die härtesten Pfade im Taunus ist.
So ein Mensch ist für mich eine Inspiration, ein kleiner Hinweis darauf was man aus seinem Leben machen kann und wie wichtig das austoben in der Natur für Körper und Seele sein kann. Hoffen wir mal, dass du das auch noch irgendwann erkennst.


----------



## Torpedo64 (25. Oktober 2010)

Im Prinzip ist es egal wo gefahren wird. Jeder "Radler" sollte auf jeden Fall Rücksicht auf Fußgänger / Wanderer nehmen und entsprechend dem Fahrverhalten / der Situation anpassen. Leider gibt es so wie überall "Leute ohne Kopf", die es auch nicht in Zukunft lernen, sich der Allgemeinheit anzupassen. 
Bisher konnte ich zu jeder Zeit um den Felberg / Altkönig / Fuchstanz "kreisen", ohne Probleme mit irgend jemanden zu haben...


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Oktober 2010)

SpiritOfAmerica schrieb:


> andernseits gibt es sehr viele Wanderer, meistens die ältere Sorte die unbedingt die kleinsten und steilsten Wege runterlatschen müssen, und das ist was was ich ned so ganz verstehen kann....
> 
> das ist mir nämlich vor ein paar Wochen Sonntags passiert, auf den größen Waldautobahnen kein Mensch nur auf den Trails




was sagst du als außenstehender eigentlich zum thema intelligenz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (26. Oktober 2010)

warum die fullface hardcore pseudodownhiller die forstautobahn statt den trail nehmen 
vielleicht wollen sie vor manchem oldschool hardtail trailfahrer am fuxtanz sein, gelingt denen aber nicht 

zeige auch gerne mal schöne trails und bin selbst auf diese art zu mir unbekannten schönen trails gekommen. ist immer noch die beste variante, den taunus zu erkunden und neues zu entdecken 

letztens hab ich einem bekannten die trails rund um den kocherfels gezeigt und dabei wurden wir leider von einem älteren herrn angepöbelt (kann man wirklich nicht anders beschreiben). dabei waren wir in den uphill-serpentinen direkt am kocherfels und dementsprechend langsam und gefahrlos unterwegs.
gibt halt leider auch ältere, die ihre kinderstube vergessen haben und wohl nie jung waren. hätte mich an diesem schönen tag auch lieber anders mit dem spaziergänger unterhalten.
sowas ist aber keine frage des alters, sondern des jeweiligen charakters. hüben wie drüben gibts leider genug schwarze schafe  ...


----------



## sipaq (26. Oktober 2010)

Sofern ich Zeit habe, zeige ich gerne jedem netten Interessierten ein paar mir bekannte Trails und andere Leute aus dem AWB-Thread machen das auch.

Viele Leute kennen halt weder das Forum, noch trauen Sie sich hier reinzuschreiben.

Man schaue sich halt nur mal das Verhältnis Hits/Antworten bei den populären Threads AWB/Eisbären/Freireiter/Beinhart/Gelnhausen/Spessartwölfe anschauen. Da sieht man doch schon, dass da wesentlich mehr Leute mitlesen als schreiben.


----------



## cleiende (26. Oktober 2010)

@tomtomba
mir aus der Seele geschrieben. Da hat sich in den letzten 15 Jahren auf beiden Seiten sehr sehr viel verändert.


----------



## like-a-bike (27. Oktober 2010)

Es ist wie immer und überall, die einen sind verantwortungs- und rücksichtsvoll und die anderen scheren sich eine Sch*$%§ darum.

Ich persönlich fahre gerne im Taunus und versuche die Hauptrouten zu meiden. Mit Familie und Hund bin ich jedoch auch des öfteren als "Großstadtwanderflüchtling" unterwegs, da kraxeln mit kleinen Kindern keinen Spaß macht. 

Früher hab ich immer unseren Hund zu mir gerufen, da ich weiß, welche Situationen entstehen können, wenn der Hund direkt vor einem abfahrenden Biker querläuft. Nachdem sich aber für diese Aufmerksamkeit nur ca. 1,5 % der Biker durch ein "danke" oder zumindest Nicken erkenntlich zeigen, lasse ich das mittlerweile bleiben. Die überwiegende Zahl der Biker, insbesondere am Wochenende, benimmt sich "wie die Sau". Ich bin häufig entsetzt und "frembeschämt" gegenüber meinen Mitwanderern, die um meine MTB-Leidenschaft wissen.


----------



## Hopi (27. Oktober 2010)

Könnte die Diskussion mal bitte ohne Gruppen Verurteilung stattfinden, es ist egal ob einer einen FF oder was auch immer an hat. Es gibt genug MTBler (jeden alters) die meinen sie müssten die Wanderer als lebende Slalomstangen benutzen.


----------



## tomtomba (28. Oktober 2010)

ich wollte hier niemanden vorverurteilen. Ich wollte mit dem Fred einfach mal die hoffentlich richtigen Leute zum Nachdenken anregen. 
Viele Leute haben mir ja zugestimmt, besonders auch Leute die ich kenne und richtig gut fahren können. (der mit dem fliegenden Rohloff HT weiß Bescheid) 
Zu denken gab mir der Fred like-a-bike mit dem Hund. Ich hab immer ein Danke und ein Lächeln für die Menschen übrig die sich Gedanken über das miteinander auf dem Weg machen und wenn mal ein Kind oder ein Hund querspringt, dann wird gebremst, gelächelt und es gibt ein "alles in Ordnung, alles halbsoschlimm" mit auf den Weg. 
Das ist es was ich mit diesem Fred erreichen möchte. 
Wie gesagt, ich fahre schon über 20 Jahre MTB und manche von den FF-Pseudodownhillern könnten meine Kids sein, und die nehmen eben keine Rücksicht. 

Ich wollte einfach ein paar Leute zum Nachdenken auffordern. 
Wenn ich am Sonntag Fußgänger gewesen wäre, ich hätte sofort ne AntiMTB Initiative gegründet.! 

LG 
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## like-a-bike (29. Oktober 2010)

Mir liegt es auch fern, hier eine ganze Sportart bzw. deren Akteure zu verdammen, gehöre ja schließlich selbst dazu. Ich frage mich nur, weshalb sich das halbe Rhein-Main-Gebiet zum sonntäglichem Posen auf dem Fuchstanz treffen muß??? Das die Waldautobahnen dort um die Mittagszeit voller sind als die Zeil ist ja nun bekannt. Und ja, dass ist selbstverständlich für alle Fußgänger supernervig, die zB nicht mal ihr Kind ein paar Meter weglaufen lassen können. Diese Bikerklientel, von mir boshaft "Sonntagsbiker" genannt, verursacht den größten Imageschaden. Wer Freitagmittag, samstagvormittags oder auch sonntags sehr früh unterwegs ist, kann vielleicht nicht so sein Material "vorführen", wird aber auch kaum mit Fußgängern konfrontiert und abseits der hauptwege schonmal gar nicht.


----------



## sipaq (29. Oktober 2010)

like-a-bike schrieb:


> Mir liegt es auch fern, hier eine ganze Sportart bzw. deren Akteure zu verdammen, gehöre ja schließlich selbst dazu. Ich frage mich nur, weshalb sich das halbe Rhein-Main-Gebiet zum sonntäglichem Posen auf dem Fuchstanz treffen muß??? Das die Waldautobahnen dort um die Mittagszeit voller sind als die Zeil ist ja nun bekannt. Und ja, dass ist selbstverständlich für alle Fußgänger supernervig, die zB nicht mal ihr Kind ein paar Meter weglaufen lassen können. Diese Bikerklientel, von mir boshaft "Sonntagsbiker" genannt, verursacht den größten Imageschaden. Wer Freitagmittag, samstagvormittags oder auch sonntags sehr früh unterwegs ist, kann vielleicht nicht so sein Material "vorführen", wird aber auch kaum mit Fußgängern konfrontiert und abseits der hauptwege schonmal gar nicht.


Der Feldi liegt halt in Reichweite. Das ist halt der Nachteil, wenn man ein Mittelgebirge direkt vor der Haustür hat. Der Vorteil ist halt, nicht immer erst mind. 30-45 Minuten im Auto sitzen zu müssen bevor man vernünftig Höhenmeter vernichten kann, so wie in jeder anderen deutschen Großstadt.


----------



## Hopi (29. Oktober 2010)

Ich wollte ja auch nicht sagen das ihr kein Recht habt, nein, ihr habt sogar sehr Recht. Aber da ich selbst auch schon an Sa/So am Fuxi war kann ich nicht böse über die andern sprechen die auch um die Zeit dort sind. 

Der Grund warum einem die Kinder (teilweise bis 50+ ) mit den FF Helmen auffallen, ist nicht, dass sie viel schlimmer fahren als andere MTBler (Ausnahmen gibt es immer) aber in der Ausrüstung wirken sie schon etwas bedrohlich. Da ich sowohl Tourenfahrer als auch DHler bin, beobachte ich das natürlich auch. Aber wie ich schon anklingen lies, sehe ich hirnlose Fahrweise bei jeder Gruppe. 

Ich glaube keiner von uns hat sich in seiner MTBler Zeit immer korrekt verhalten. Und ich habe gerade am Fuxi so wohl FF als auch Lycra Träger gesehen, die mit hoher Geschwindigkeit über die Kreuzung beim Fuxi gerast sind oder eine Vollbremsung machten.


----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (30. Oktober 2010)

Man halte sich an die gute alte Taunusclub Wanderkarte, da stehen die meisten Trails drinne. T(r)ailweise mit Wegweisern. Ganz einfach. 

Ansonsten §1 StVO: Besondere Vorsicht und gegenseitge Rücksichtnahme.

Und ab und zu mal ein freundliches VOOOOOOORSICHT.....DAAAANKE.....!!!


----------



## powderJO (2. November 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ich glaube keiner von uns hat sich in seiner MTBler Zeit immer korrekt verhalten. Und ich habe gerade am Fuxi so wohl FF *als auch Lycra Träger gesehen*, die mit hoher Geschwindigkeit über die Kreuzung beim Fuxi gerast sind oder eine Vollbremsung machten.



als vielfahrer (deutlich mehr als die meisten hier schätze ich) im taunus kann ich sogar sagen: es sind fast ausschließlich ccler, die such "auffällig" verhalten  gerade rund um den fuchstanz fällt das besonders auf. die dhler, enduristen und freerider cruisen da meist enstapnnt vorbei und verschwinden dann wieder auf wegen, wo sich eh kaum fußgänger tummeln.

ganz anders einige (bewusst "einige" und nicht "viele", denn die masse verhält sich gut) cc'ler im trainingsmodus. für die scheint es inakzeptabel zu sein, mal kurz die geschwindigkeit zu drosseln. da wird durchgeheizt.


ach so: ich bin selbst cc'ler. man kann mir also sicher nicht vorwerfen vorurteilen unter bikern zu frönen. 

ach so zum zweiten zur thematik "muss man samstag/sonntags am feldberg fahren?": 

es geht für viele schlicht nicht anders. für mich z.b. geht es beim biken um mehr als nur ne nette tour zu fahren: für mich ist das training. das heißt, dass es mir nix bringt auf trails rauf oder runter zu fahren, sondern ich brauche eine strecke, bei der ich mich auf meine trainingsbereiche konzentrieren kann. deshalb also eher wab als trail. und das auch samstag/sontag weil das die beiden tage sind, die ein längeres training ermöglichen. nicht jeder hat um 16.oo feierabend..


----------



## Torpedo64 (2. November 2010)

Letzten Samstag war der Hochtaunus fast leer  Auf den Trails ist uns so gut wie niemand begegnet ...und das bei diesem Wetter...


----------



## Hopi (2. November 2010)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Letzten Samstag war der Hochtaunus fast leer  Auf den Trails ist uns so gut wie niemand begegnet ...und das bei diesem Wetter...


 Da war Bikepark Saisonende  da wollten es viele noch mal wissen. (auauauauaua)


----------



## like-a-bike (2. November 2010)

Das ist für samstags nicht mal ungewöhnlich, da zumindest vormittags noch Einkäufe etc. erledigt werden. Meine bevorzugte Taunuszeit.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (2. November 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Da war Bikepark Saisonende  da wollten es viele noch mal wissen. (auauauauaua)



Stimmt. Ich zum Beispiel


----------



## worstcase_ffm (3. November 2010)

Bin Samstag von Friedrichsdorf über Saalburg, Sandplacken hoch zum Feldberg geradelt. Die ersten anderen Biker kamen mir kurz unterhalb des Feldbergs entgegen. Also hatte ich zumindest bis 13:00 Uhr meine Ruhe. Vom Feldberg runter ueber Fuchstanz nach Koenigstein, war aber dann sehr viel Betrieb. Allerdings nur rauf zu, wodurch alle doch recht langsam unterwegs waren. Raser sind mir deshalb keine begegnet ;-) Ich selbst bin uebrigens auch sehr human gefahren, habe immer schoen gegruesst und niemand hat sich beschwert. Weh getan hats mir nicht ...
Habs allerdings auch schon anders erlebt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CoAXx (18. November 2010)

Ich finde es besser, wenn viele auf den Hauptwegen bleiben. Soll ruhig jeder sehen, dass es langsam zuviel ist was sich da herumtreibt. Ich freue mich jedesmal, wenn es sonntags regnet. Dann hat man schön seine Ruhe vor diesem ganzen "ich muss jetzt auch mal in den Wald" Pack. 

Der Wald verträgt diese Massen an Besuchern nicht.


----------



## theobviousfaker (19. November 2010)

Was hier immer für Experten rumlaufen 

Ich behaupte: Mancher Waldbesucher verträgt diese Massen an Waldbesuchern nicht. 
Jede weitere Behauptung was der Wald verträgt und was nicht ("Naturschutz") halte ich zu 99% für eine grobe Anmaßung von Wissen welches wir nicht haben und bloß vorschieben um unsere jeweils eigenen Interessen irgendwie zu untermauern.

Aber was soll man machen, Naturschutz ist ja zum Breitensport geworden


----------



## lex_89 (6. Januar 2011)

Respekt tomtomba ! Du musst es ja wissen, wie es ist und eigendlich auch jeder andere Biker! Ich denke, dass sich einfach zu viele MTBler gar nicht mit solch einem Thema auseinandersetzen wollen und einfach nur jeder für sich so Biken möchte wie er will.

Es sollten sich einfach alle mal Gedanken darüber machen, wie man selber das Thema auf sich bezogen sieht und was jeder dafür Persönlich tun kann so Rücksichtsvoll und mit Respeckt den Taunus so zu befahren das jeder was davon hat... !
Das klingt von mir aus so Lehrhaft...dabei bin ich selber ein Biker der lange nicht darüber nachgedacht hat, wie man sich "Verhalten" soll...nun ja jeder muss für sich selber wissen was er tut.


----------



## CoAXx (6. Januar 2011)

lex_89 schrieb:


> ..was jeder dafÃ¼r PersÃ¶nlich tun kann so RÃ¼cksichtsvoll und mit Respeckt den Taunus so zu befahren das jeder was davon hat... !



Am besten hilft da nur eines: es bleiben mehr Leute daheim in der Stadt. Der Wald wirds euch danken und die, die den Wald lieben und nicht nur neumodischen "Super-Mega-Hype-Modern-Hochglanz-Magazin- Coolness-5000â¬-Bikes" spazieren fahren wollen, gehen halt noch hin. Rest ab auf den Spielplatz, ehm Bikepark.

Ich geh mal schnell aus der SchuÃlinie ;-)


----------



## Hopi (6. Januar 2011)

CoAXx schrieb:


> "Super-Mega-Hype-Modern-Hochglanz-Magazin- Coolness-5000-Bikes" spazieren fahren wollen,



Sorry, wer geht denn mit so einem Billigbike in den Wald.  Da muss man ja Angst haben am Fuxi ausgelacht zu werden.


----------



## mr-Lambo (9. Januar 2011)




----------



## BOSTAD (12. Januar 2011)

tomtomba schrieb:


> ich wollte hier niemanden vorverurteilen. Ich wollte mit dem Fred einfach mal die hoffentlich richtigen Leute zum Nachdenken anregen.
> 
> 
> Ich wollte einfach ein paar Leute zum Nachdenken auffordern.
> ...



Hi
ich teile deine Meinung soweit, bis auf diesen Unterton gegen die Fullfacefraktion- bin nämlich beides. Fullfacefakion auf der Autobahn, sehe ich fast nie, außer auf trailverbindenen Wegen. 
Bei den meisten Autobahnnutzern um s.g. Sonntagsfahrer, die 2-3mal im Jahr den Fuchstanz "bezwingen". Und zwar geschieht das nicht über ausgekundschaftete Trails, sondern über die Wege die er von seinen Cafe und Kuchen Wanderungen mit der Oma kennt.
D.h. diese Art von Biker *wird nicht in einem solchen Forum anzutreffen sein*, noch wird sich so jemand angesprochen fühlen.
Es wird sie immer geben, denn es gibt hier keine breite Masse sondern nur Einzelfälle die gemeinsame Fehler teilen.
Meine Beobachtung: Klare Verbesserung im Umgang mit dem Umfeld, gerade bei Bikern die Ihr liebstes Hobby auch nächstes Jahr noch btreiben wollen. Knigge lässt grüßen


----------

